# Going Fast and Hauling Bikes



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

OK, so its new car time, and I finally have the chance to maybe splurge a little bit on a car. I like going fast, shifting gears, and going around corners.

That said, it will still need to be a daily driver, and I do need some practicality (dogs, bike, people hauling...)

So what should I get? I was kinda thinking the STi hatch, but haven't decided yet.

Suggestions?


----------



## JaySC (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm looking at the BMW 335i. Not too expensive, especially if you go a few years back. Great daily driver if you know how to drive a turbo without damaging it, and you won't find a car that drivers better in the pricerange.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

What sort of a climate are you in? Is coping with ice and snow a requirement?

Rear wheel drive can be great fun on snow, but it is not the best if you actually need to go somewhere when things get slippery.

Paved roads only, or frequently on dirt roads?


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

I thought about the 335, I'm just not a big bimmer guy. 

Ice and snow shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

What about Audi? There's some models that should fit your needs. Perhaps more plain than BMW.


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

perttime said:


> What about Audi? There's some models that should fit your needs. Perhaps more plain than BMW.


Oh if they had an S4 Avant version of the new one I would be all over it. Sadly, Audi hates us Americans.

I looked a bit, but its hard for me to justify the price of a new S4, and I like the idea of a hatch/wagon due to the dogs.

I looked at some of the older ones, and have heard quite a bit of *****ing about understeer on the last gen. And the B5 era is a bit old by now.

That Saab 9-3 Aero wagon looked kinda nice...


----------



## cducati (Apr 23, 2010)

Sti would be cool. you cna beat on them.
Any Audi will be a much better car in the long run.
A3s are cool in the quatro.

You can get a 2005 A6 Avant for ~22k
The S4s are great, but they run a 4.2 l V8... eats gas.


I have an M3... not good for people really, but one hell of a corner carver.
I can fit the wife, me and 3 kids in it for short trips, though.

My vote is for an Audi of any flavor.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

Aww Snap!! said:


> I looked at some of the older ones, and have heard quite a bit of *****ing about understeer on the last gen. And the B7 era is a bit old by now.


B7 is still plenty modern to me, has similar styling to all the newer models. And a lot cheaper than a brand new one.



cducati said:


> Any Audi will be a much better car in the long run.
> 
> You can get a 2005 A6 Avant for ~22k
> The S4s are great, but they run a 4.2 l V8... eats gas.


Define better. The STi will likely be easier & cheaper to maintain than an Audi. Audi's are much more luxurious but have lots of minor issues over time that makes them annoying to own, but a trade off for the great driving experience. I have a 2004 allroad with 4.2 V8...yes it eats lots of gas, but is fun to drive, and of course has several minor issues that need to be addressed.


----------



## cducati (Apr 23, 2010)

I was refering to over all quality. The Subaru just has a cheap feel in terms of fit and finish, door closure, interior, etc.
I've never had to maintain a Subaru, but I'm sure it's cheaper than an Audi, but I'd bet that the Audi will stand up better over time.

I feel the Audi is the better car..... I'd love to have either in the wagon form.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

I used to live next door to an Audi Tech. He used to brag about the job security he had being a Audi Tech...German engineering doesn't carry the same clout it did 20+ years ago.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I agree the Audi is a better car...and it should be for how much it costs. Audi is one of the few companies that offers wagons that actually perform well. I wish BMW would make an M wagon...that would be another contender.

The overall feel, fit/finish, quality is why I chose an Audi over Subaru. Subaru's do have a cheap feel, even on the better models. However, my Audi is now 6 years old with only 43k miles and it has some creaks, rattles, and the rubbery coating is wearing off some areas of the interior. Some of that I attribute to the previous owner, but I expected better for a $55k car. I still enjoy it though.


----------



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)

i have 100lb dog and love biking.

that's the reason i went with the mazdaspeed 3 hatch.

the yakima rack is my favorite mod to date.

it's only slightly slower than my friends 335i and i've hung with sti's (sorta) from a roll more than once. awd > me from a stop

anyways, i love love love my car and it functions just how i expected.

not a bad ride for under $25k.

i do love the sti hatches though!


----------



## fazzster (Apr 4, 2010)

Definately a Speed3....I love German cars but you will be car poor....


----------



## cducati (Apr 23, 2010)

Speed3s are super cool as well.
You can bolt on some decent power for not a lot of $$$

Hang with an STi ;-) really?

I've been really surprised by them before.
Outside of a tack day, stop light to stop light, they are fast.
I really dislike "drag" racaing, though.


----------



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)

i said 'kinda' hung with an sti.  

however, my car isn't stock and the sti was. it was a 40mph - 120mph and he only had a couple car lengths on me - not school buses.


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

I should mention that reliability is a BIG plus for me.

I did look at the speed3, and its still on the list. I was kinda at the point where I just thought:

"Well a hot hatch sounds perfect, what's the fastest?" Hence the STi idea...


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Aww Snap!! said:


> That Saab 9-3 Aero wagon looked kinda nice...


I've got a 2002 9-3SE 5-door, 5-speed (hatch version prior to new sport sedan body style) and a 2002 9-5 Aero SW, 5-speed. Both very capable bike/cargo/dog haulers.

The newer 9-3 wagons are pretty nice as well.

JMJ


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

darty said:


> i said 'kinda' hung with an sti.
> 
> however, my car isn't stock and the sti was. it was a 40mph - 120mph and he only had a couple car lengths on me - not school buses.


My roomie has a speed3, with some tasteful and hp-producing mods and its very very fast 40-90. But heck even my 2000 chevy blazer can toast him off the line to 25 or 30...gotta love gobs of low end torque :thumbsup:

Hes running about 300 ponies at the wheels at full boost

Its a very nice car, but at this point in my life (college) i wouldnt want to be stuck with 25k in car loans. My truck is paid in full and im driving it into the ground.

Edit: he also is terrible at driving, a great driver (particularly at correctly launching) would yield a difference and would beat my 10 year old beater truck


----------



## biebs96 (Oct 13, 2009)

i have two thule big mouth upright mount. and i leave them on the car quite often, and i have no problem doing my 85mph 40 mile commute with confidence.


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

The STI hatch would be great, but it's a slight bit complicated if you want to go fast, fast. Becuase of SI-Drive, downshifting from 5th to 2nd won't do, you have to set the SI-Drive to Sport Sharp then downshift to lower gear for that fun. Also, you need to know what you're doing when you adjust the DCCD (Driver Controlled Center Differential).

I'd recommend a WRX hatch instead, since you don't have to hassle with the SI-drive and such. However, if you get a 2009 WRX hatch, make sure you get the later ones because the earlier ones had issues with rod bearings going out.

Or you can go with the older WRX wagon before Subaru turned up the mainstream in their designs. I think this choice is a no brainer


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

If you want reliability, go with the Subaru. After working on them for 3 years, they are by far much cheaper to maintain than an Audi. 

Yeah Audi's are nice, but once things start going wrong, it gets very, very expensive. If you are able to afford a new Audi every 3-5 years, then go with the Audi. That is the best way to own on of these.


----------



## thenextstep (May 5, 2010)

fazzster said:


> Definately a Speed3....I love German cars but you will be car poor....


haha me too,.. Love German cars :thumbsup:


----------



## whiterp199 (Feb 27, 2010)

Pontiac G8 can be had with a manual if you get a gxp, four doors with lots of room and lots of power. I love mine. A GT with 360 hp can be had for around 20 now.

Plus they look good.


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

whiterp199 said:


> Pontiac G8 can be had with a manual if you get a gxp, four doors with lots of room and lots of power. I love mine. A GT with 360 hp can be had for around 20 now.
> 
> Plus they look good.


Yeah a GXP is on the list too. If I can find one...


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

whiterp199 said:


> Pontiac G8 can be had with a manual if you get a gxp, four doors with lots of room and lots of power. I love mine. A GT with 360 hp can be had for around 20 now.
> 
> Plus they look good.


Mmmmmmm, rebadged Australian muscle (It's actually a Holden Commodore for the USA)

Those things are badass, they're perfect for police work too (the platform is now going to be used in the police-use-only new Chevy Caprice.)


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I considered a G8 GXP, but in the end ruled it out because it does not have fold-down rear seats. A lot of times if I'm just going somewhere myself with my bike and there is a good bit of highway driving (2+ hours) I like to be able to put the bike inside the car and not on a rack. Better fuel mileage, less worries, less obvious to law enforcement...


----------



## jjcools (Apr 13, 2006)

This may not work for you but if you have some $$$ and want it all. I have an Allroad and love it. They have some in 6 speed and can be built to about 450hp. Bammmm. There you have it. They are heavy so the cornering is not going to be as good but man, the versatiliy and speed would kill...


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

AWDfreak said:


> Mmmmmmm, rebadged Australian muscle (It's actually a Holden Commodore for the USA)
> 
> Those things are badass, they're perfect for police work too (the platform is now going to be used in the police-use-only new Chevy Caprice.)


Yeah they sell the Commonwhore in the US now. It's also known as the bogan chariot over here.

I drive it's competition, the Ford Falcon XR8.


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah they sell the Commonwhore in the US now. It's also known as the bogan chariot over here.
> 
> I drive it's competition, the Ford Falcon XR8.


Well then I wouldn't trust your opinion on the Pontiac/Holden. I know how you Aussies get with your Ford/Holden rivalries. Puts our "truck wars" to shame.

I will go to Bathhurst before I die.


----------



## svmike (Sep 23, 2007)

My 2 cents...hatch/wagon all the way. STi or Speed3. I have a Mazda3 hatch and LOVE it. It's perfect for me. Great daily driver, great utility, FUN. Yeah there are days when I wish it was a Speed3 and days when I wish it was an Audi(quiet and comfy), but in the end it's the perfect mix for me. 
However, if I had the money for an expensive toy...STi 




Get out there and test drive some cars!


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

forester xt before 09, anything wrx or sti will bolt right up from the turbo to the trans to the big ass brembos. plus you have alot more room than an impreza, and insurance is pretty low for a forester. i drive an accord unfortunately have a yakima rack bolted to the roof with yakima tracks and 3 king cobras. 

From 7springs 828-31


----------



## Jdenney (Apr 11, 2010)

my .02

Sti pros: looks good handles good, and is quite powerfull.
cons- espensive as sh** to fix due to the fact that you cannot work on those engines, at least with my sisters older one. there was no room in the engine compartment. and they are expensive, parts are a little pricey too. 

Go with a VW: Can get a Gti, or my favs: Golf Tdi or Passat. 

Gti has the power, handeling, and interior that look great. plus they drive 250k miles easily. they are super easy to work on, parts are cheap. I have never spent over 100 on a VW part- Junkyards are my best friend. 

Golf Tdi- will last 250k miles no doubt. have the same set up at the gti and with a couple mods you can have that thing eating up sti's gti's and mitsu's with no problem. also parts are cheap again. 

Passat: is the best VW car because it is build with all audi parts. Get the wagon, tons of room and super fun to drive. We used to rally my buddies wagon all day long. 3 dogs, 3 bikes, and 3 ppl fit with room. also they can look super shart when you build them right. 

All the VW's are cheap if you buy a year or so older, and parts are always cheap. If you get good, me and my buddie could drop the engine in a gti vr6 and put another back in within 1.5 hrs. Then tell me these cars aren't easy to work on? 

Also the mazda is a decent car. my friend has one, kinda slow and girly though, she is a girl too.


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

I think I can offer a little advice. I've owned a B5 A4, an MKI TT, and a B5 S4 from audi. They are all money pits, but I loved each one for different reasons. There's a lot of aftermarket support for earlier audis. Plan on a ton of maintenance, because little things (<$500) go wrong all the time. It's not that bad if you're a wrenching person, but if you have to take everything to the shop, steer clear.

I now own an Evo X, and don't think I would look back. The interior is garbage, much like it is in the STI, but the performance is so much better than almost everything audi had to offer. For your use, I would recommend the STI or WRX hatch over the evo though, because of the interior space difference. I can barely fit 2 sets of golf clubs in my trunk due to the washer fluid / battery relocation. The hatch STI doesn't handle quite as well as the evo, but the every day driver would never know the difference. And don't worry about all the differential settings, it's not that tricky. You won't hardly ever change them.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

frdfandc said:


> If you want reliability, go with the Subaru. After working on them for 3 years, they are by far much cheaper to maintain than an Audi.
> 
> Yeah Audi's are nice, but once things start going wrong, it gets very, very expensive. If you are able to afford a new Audi every 3-5 years, then go with the Audi. That is the best way to own on of these.


Bulljive. My '98 Audi is in perfect running order with over 120K miles on it, and nothing major has gone wrong with it.

Its a matter of preventative maintenance and how well you treat it. Many people ignore it. I don't. Its unfortunate that regular preventative maintenance such as replacing the timing belt is so expensive that people put it off, then when it fails they're in for some really major repairs, and when it does then that's all you hear about. Personally, I turn all my own wrenches, and I have multiple vehicles, so the maintenance items don't bother me in the slightest.

Even if I didn't do all my own work, I would never take it to the dealer either, unless it was for a recall or warranty repair. Finding a good independent repair shop for any vehicle you own is priceless.

And from what I've seen, the cost of German parts really isn't any more expensive than the cost of Japanese parts....

And if you can't afford the maintenance, you have no business owning a luxery performance car anyway.

Aside from all of that, there is the difference in driving the Audi versus Subaru. No comparison. With the Audi you are connected to the car and the road. The tactile feedback on everything is perfect. With my mother-in-law's Outback, the power steering was WAY overboosted, and it felt like the brake pedal was an on/off switch with nothing in between. I wasn't impressed with the Subaru transmission in sport mode, and I felt like it was a bad copy of the Audi's Tiptronic shifting, other than the direction you move the shifter is backwards.

Then there is the interior... very tasteful burlwood and chrome accents with some of the most supple leather seats I've ever owned that have the best lumbar support and adjustability I've ever sat in coupled to a memory setting that automatically adjusts itself when you open the door with your keyfob.... verus lots and lots of squeaky plastic... uncomfortable seats (for me).

And handling? No comparison. The Audi handling is extraordinary. The Subaru? Not so much. Not bad, but nothing special either.


----------



## mowntinbika (Feb 22, 2010)

Have you heard of Skoda?... They recently entered in the Targa Tasmania (and raced) with two bikes on the roof. I believe they have a special on at the moment where they throw in $2000 worth of equipment, including bike racks.










https://www.skoda.com.au/theraceison/


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Heh... Skoda...*



mowntinbika said:


> Have you heard of Skoda?... They recently entered in the Targa Tasmania (and raced) with two bikes on the roof. I believe they have a special on at the moment where they throw in $2000 worth of equipment, including bike racks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... is another VW car. We don't get Skoda here in the US, tho.


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

*hmm*

So my budget is set at around $30k

I'm definitely considering the STI hatch

What about a (used) CTS-V?


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

Aww Snap!! said:


> So my budget is set at around $30k
> 
> I'm definitely considering the STI hatch
> 
> What about a (used) CTS-V?


Do you want a luxury car that's fast in a straight line and pig heavy in the twisties? That's the used CTS-V. The newer model is quite a bit more capable, 1st gen V's are for old men who want to teach ricers a lesson.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

nsomniac said:


> Do you want a luxury car that's fast in a straight line and pig heavy in the twisties? That's the used CTS-V. The newer model is quite a bit more capable, 1st gen V's are for old men who want to teach ricers a lesson.


LOL my father has been jonesing for a CTS-V. I can tell him he is officially old now :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

jjcools said:


> This may not work for you but if you have some $$$ and want it all. I have an Allroad and love it. They have some in 6 speed and can be built to about 450hp. Bammmm. There you have it. They are heavy so the cornering is not going to be as good but man, the versatiliy and speed would kill...


This man speaks the truth. :thumbsup: These reasons are why I picked an allroad. It is powerful, pretty good at cornering for a heavy car, luxurious, and can hold a ton of stuff. I can fit my bike inside without removing any wheels with the rear seat folded down. Mine has the 4.2 V8, it's not as mod-able as the 2.7T but certainly powerful and the exhaust note is awesome. I drove from Buffalo to Pittsburgh this weekend in 3 hours 10 minutes when google maps says it should take 4 hours...












Aww Snap!! said:


> So my budget is set at around $30k
> 
> I'm definitely considering the STI hatch
> 
> What about a (used) CTS-V?


STI hatch is a good choice.
For "going fast and hauling bikes", I prefer a hatch/wagon where the bikes can be put inside to a sedan that most likely requires a rack.


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

JustMtnB44 said:


> This man speaks the truth. :thumbsup: These reasons are why I picked an allroad. It is powerful, pretty good at cornering for a heavy car, luxurious, and can hold a ton of stuff. I can fit my bike inside without removing any wheels with the rear seat folded down. Mine has the 4.2 V8, it's not as mod-able as the 2.7T but certainly powerful and the exhaust note is awesome. I drove from Buffalo to Pittsburgh this weekend in 3 hours 10 minutes when google maps says it should take 4 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were gonna get an audi I'd find an s4 avant. The issue in my mind is a question of reliability,.

It's on the list though.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

Aww Snap!! said:


> If I were gonna get an audi I'd find an s4 avant. The issue in my mind is a question of reliability,.
> 
> It's on the list though.


I considered a B6/B7 S4 avant too, but I need the off-road and towing capabilities of the allroad. My car has the same engine as the S4. It is known to be a pretty reliable engine, and the S4 has much less to go wrong than an allroad. My friend has a B6 S4 sedan and it has been fairly trouble free for him. He didn't want a rack so he just folds the rear seats down and puts his bike inside.


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

tested an STI today, and really liked it.

Gonna test a CTS-V tomorrow. 

Will probably check out maybe a s4 wagon or a 9-5 aero if I can find one in my price range.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

i have worked on hundreds of audi/vw's. they're terrible cars. inherently bad by design, poor engineering, amazingly shotty electrical bits (keep an eye out for how many vw's you see with burnt out taillights  you'll notice now that someones said something!). if someone has one with 120k miles on one that hasnt been heavily repaired, that just means its a ticking time bomb with thousands in repairs in the mail! 

they're that bad.. actually they're worse, id need to write a novel to adequately describe how poor quality they are. if you care about reliability at all, dodge vw products.

if you want a nice car, check out a GS350, or an 06 GS300 or 430. amazingly high quality and reliability.. no manual, but the pluses of a GS430 are so high it might be worth glazing over the slushbox. or maybe keep with the suby if you want more utility.

the saab aero is a wrx wagon.


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

Tried a CTS-V, and was unimpressed.

So far the STI is way out in front...


----------



## AndySTi (Aug 19, 2009)

Not sure if your still looking but I vote for the STi. I had an '05 and now I have an '08 and they have both been great cars. The GR (08+) is a much more practical car and more "grown up." I have been very happy with it.

Snow mode









Bike mode


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

Unfortunately I probably wont be buying anything until August. 

But the STi is still at the top of the list (preferably in black)


----------



## toph17 (Nov 5, 2006)

im a bit partial to vw's. that being said i've been more than pleased with my 2008 r32. awd, decent mpg's, handling like you wouldnt believe, nice power band, and my 6'2" cousin can fit in the back (if you dont believe me search for the Top Gear clip where the put the new r32 against a bmw 135i). only downside: they only came with a dsg transmission in the u.s. however i must say its the best automatic ive ever driven, upshifts literally take milli-seconds, and its crazy smooth.

reliability is great since it doesnt have a turbo. turbo's seem to cause more harm than good when they age (just ask anyone with a b5 s4 thats had both turbo's go). also most you find are CPO and come with the balance of the factory warranty plus an additional 2y/24k mi.

ill stop rambling.


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

I hate how the R32 only came with the DSG autotragic in the USA!

Tell us how the S4 Avant is!


----------



## toph17 (Nov 5, 2006)

AWDfreak said:


> I hate how the R32 only came with the DSG autotragic in the USA!


agreed but the dsg's do have a 10y/100k mi warranty


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

toph17 said:


> agreed but the dsg's do have a 10y/100k mi warranty


I enjoy the proper 3 pedals thank you very much. 

But that's a benefit I can see since modern VWs haven't been too reliable. :bluefrown:

If only VW made stuff as awesome as the original Beetle these days...


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

Well various factors meant it had to wait until after Christmas, but I ended up buying a 2008 STi.

I'm very happy so far.


----------



## Mdrnizd (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a 2010 VW GTI with the DSG and I love the car, very fun to drive. I have always been a standard transmission guy, but I love the DSG. It is really a good transmission.


----------



## Abraxas (Mar 2, 2009)

I owned a WRX, it has some drawbacks (clutch from dump truck, bad transmission, terrible seats) but it is an excellent all weather car and is quite fast.

Other suggestions

VW Golf R 
VW GTI
Audi 4.2L S4 Avant 
CTS-V Wagon 
Subaru Legacy GT Wagon
M3 wagon (be prepared to wait) http://www.autoblog.com/2011/01/27/rumormill-bmw-considering-m3-sportswagon/

Could also get a fast SUV 
cayenne turbo
Jeep SRT8
Subaru Forester XT


----------



## cducati (Apr 23, 2010)

Abraxas said:


> I owned a WRX, it has some drawbacks (clutch from dump truck, bad transmission, terrible seats) but it is an excellent all weather car and is quite fast.
> 
> I thought that the WRX had a super high-tech double clutch that was really solid?
> I've grown more fond of the newer (2008+) models... even if they are ugly.
> ...


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

The problem with the WRX is turbo lag (and poor mpg for their size). The WRX feels like a 3-cylinder unless you keep it over 4500 rpm. I'd be busting the door down at Subaru if they came with an efficient, lag-free direct injection engine. As a consequence of the lag, people beat the piss out of them to compensate, like side-stepping the clutch at 6000 rpm to get a launch that will deliver the numbers you see in the magazines. The drivetrain wasn't really meant to handle this abuse, so they tend to not last long.

I wish they had a touch longer cargo area, too. I like to keep my bikes and skis inside.


----------



## Abraxas (Mar 2, 2009)

cducati, I dont know much about the strength of the WRX clutch, but i can tell you that the force required to depress the clutch pedal is ludicrously hard, and gets old fast when driving in traffic.

@dam, the Tubro lag on the 2.5L Turbo isnt too bad.

If you can get over the Styling the Infinti EX35 is basically a G35 Wagon.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

I've driven the 2.5. While better than the old 2.0, the lag is still pretty awful compared to modern DI turbos (335i, Audi/VW 2.0T, Hyundai 2.0T, Ford Ecoboost). Crazy that the Hyundai engine is such a better engine; more power, less lag, and probably much better efficiency.


----------



## Abraxas (Mar 2, 2009)

@dam said:


> I've driven the 2.5. While better than the old 2.0, the lag is still pretty awful compared to modern DI turbos (335i, Audi/VW 2.0T, Hyundai 2.0T, Ford Ecoboost). Crazy that the Hyundai engine is such a better engine; more power, less lag, and probably much better efficiency.


The fact that we can even talk about turbo lag in the WRX means that it is not as good as any of those engines, the 2.0T in my GTI is absolutely better, but i do miss the rush of torque provided by the WRX.


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

*Volvo*

I picked this guy up and have been loving it. Super practical, hauls a lot, especially with the racks on top. She's got a 6SP manual trans, AWD, and 230 turbocharged horsepower. Its ton of fun to drive and is great in almost any weather. Can't say enough good things. I would love to get behind the wheel of an STI though.. Not the greatest pics, but you get the idea.


----------



## Abraxas (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me about Volvo.

Get a V70R.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Aww Snap!! said:


> So my budget is set at around $30k
> 
> I'm definitely considering the STI hatch
> 
> What about a (used) CTS-V?


None of the vehicles mentioned so far are anything approaching "fast".

For $30K, you could get both of these:


----------



## Aww Snap!! (May 1, 2010)

F!#k off RIS. I have absolutely zero urge to buy a crotch rocket or a pickup, much less both. If I did, I would.

No, I'll stick with my choice.


----------

